# New monster build



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw my first Halloween items for sale yesterday at Michaels. Couldn't leave without buying one foam skull. Went straight home, carved up some wood and started creating without having an end result in mind. I ended up with this guy. Not sure what it's going to be. Maybe a demon, or a tree monster thing, or a possessed Viking dude, or maybe another scarecrow? What do y'all think I should do?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has the look of a creature whose job is to guard and protect, so maybe he could be a sentinal at the entrance to your haunt or perhaps a menacing greeter.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> He has the look of a creature whose job is to guard and protect, so maybe he could be a sentinal at the entrance to your haunt or perhaps a menacing greeter.


It's funny that you say that, because I'm a Correctional Officer at a prison in Rhode Island.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes me think of a demon from the islands. Maybe a bit of a voodoo look.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job on the horns and teeth. I might go with guardian demon or some type of tree monster, a body covered in vines and a skeletal body of wood.
Looking forward to seeing this guy finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some wild skills, Will look forward to what you decide


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm leaning towards a tree demon too. I like the idea of a voodoo demon guy but I don't think it'd fit in with my haunt.
I put the first layer of skin on it. I'll post it later


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

This should be right up your alley then:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapre

Kapre is a Philippine mythical creature that could be characterized as a tree giant. It is described as being a tall (7 to 9 ft), dark, muscular creature. Kapres are normally described as having a strong smell that would attract human attention. Kapres are said to dwell in big trees like acacias, mangoes, bamboo and banyan (known in the Philippines as balete). It is also mostly seen sitting under those trees. The Kapre is said to wear the indigenous Northern Philippine loincloth known as bahag, and according to some, often wears a belt which gives the kapre the ability to be invisible to humans. In some versions, the kapre is supposed to hold a magical white stone, a little smaller in size than a quail egg. Should any person happen to obtain this stone, the kapre could grant wishes


----------



## Piratez (Sep 8, 2015)

*Love this*

Can't wait to see the final result. Would be great if you kept the earthy colors and rough textures.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Piratez said:


> Can't wait to see the final result. Would be great if you kept the earthy colors and rough textures.


That's the plan!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Here it is. The head is done. Well, almost. I still have to give him a tongue. I decided to go with a tree monster. I'll be working on the body. That'll probably take a couple of weeks though.*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking great, love the texturing and those eyes.
Do the eyes light up?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely detailed!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Really nice work and a wicked expression on that guy's face. Looking forward to the finished build.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Looking great, love the texturing and those eyes.
> Do the eyes light up?


No, I was thinking that too but it's a Styrofoam skull. Not strong enough to hollow out.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Got the frame for the body ready. Just branches for the arms, legs and spine with scrap pvc pipe for the hips and shoulders. He'll be hanging out up in a tree *


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is looking great.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> No, I was thinking that too but it's a Styrofoam skull. Not strong enough to hollow out.


How about just drilling two holes (1/2) from the lower back of the skull up to the eye sockets, enough to run the led and wires, then hang the battery on the neck an cover it.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> How about just drilling two holes (1/2) from the lower back of the skull up to the eye sockets, enough to run the led and wires, then hang the battery on the neck an cover it.


Uhmmmm....at the sake of sounding stupid, I'm a complete idiot with electronics. I can run a bulb to props but leds and such is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer is talking about battery operated LED lights. Monsterguts.com used to sell prewired lights for this purpose, but hasn't stocked them for some time now. Here's an article that gives guidance on how to wire a set.

http://www.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/wolfstone/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is where I get my pre wired leds from. I use the 9 volt ones so I can power them with a standard 9 volt battery. Easy to wire, really basic stuff. If I can do it, anybody can. No math, the resistor is pre wired in, all you do is put the wires together.

http://lighthouseleds.com/pre-wired-leds-1/9-volt-v-pre-wired-leds-1.html

http://lighthouseleds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=battery+connectors

Ask if you have any questions, glad to help.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*.....add some chicken wire and great stuff. Now to carve in the muscle structure*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish I was artistic enough to do that.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is where I get my pre wired leds from. I use the 9 volt ones so I can power them with a standard 9 volt battery. Easy to wire, really basic stuff. If I can do it, anybody can. No math, the resistor is pre wired in, all you do is put the wires together.
> 
> http://lighthouseleds.com/pre-wired-leds-1/9-volt-v-pre-wired-leds-1.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Boney, I'll keep that in mind for my next build. Kinda too late now. The eyes are already sculpted in and finished. I'd have to drill in through the back of the foam skull but that'll ruin the sculpt and paint now. It would have looked cool with glowing eyes for sure though. Also would have looked cool if I rigged up a fog machine to blow smoke out of his mouth.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*Added some skin*


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh man THF that is going to be one amazing prop! Love what you did with the skull.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Hands and feet are done. Took forever carving out each bone for them. Just need to put a layer of skin on them. Body is done. Ready for paint. Post more pics soon.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

*It's almost done, just a few finishing touches left. I'll post a new thread in the Showroom section when it's ready. Here's a sneak peek.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Exposed ribs - nice touch! And he looks really annoyed:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, thats one scary creature.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Its finished. Here's the link to the new thread in the Showroom section.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=860205#post860205


----------

